
Cars more affordable now than 60 years ago despite being 32 times as expensive - n-david
https://www.thisismoney.co.uk/money/cars/article-7772909/Cars-affordable-buy-today-60-years-ago.html
======
eesmith
The chart shows that the average car cost now (inflation adjusted to 2019 GPB)
is slightly more expensive than it was in 1959.

The argument is that people in the UK have a much larger disposable income,
hence "more affordable" rather than "more expensive".

